# Woodstream open house



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2015)

(Who's coming? I hope I can carve out some time from programing the cash registers for the Paph Forum to finally go.)

From their email on the winter catalog:
January 23-24, 2016 Saturday and Sunday 9:30 am to 4:30 pm Peak of the Blooming Season Open House at Woodstream Orchids. Plant sale, food, door prizes, orchid dog, and fun.


----------



## John M (Dec 16, 2015)

Okay. Please....you gotta tell me what is an "Orchid Dog"?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 16, 2015)

Their golden retriever who follows folks to the greenhouse


----------



## JasonG (Dec 16, 2015)

I am planning on being there. Can't wait. That and PF my favorite couple of weeks.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2015)

I may. I am hoping Carol comes back around so I can give her some money I owe here, or at least buy a couple of plants.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 16, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I may. I am hoping Carol comes back around so I can give her some money I owe here, or at least buy a couple of plants.



Carol Allen?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2015)

No,RNCollins.


----------



## troy (Dec 16, 2015)

Pictures????


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 17, 2015)

troy said:


> Pictures????



In a few weeks.
Here are pictures from last January's open house:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35867&page=4


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 22, 2016)

Email from Woodstream:
Winter storm Jonas reached Huntingtown Maryland at 1:00 pm today, Friday January 22, 2016. Because we are experiencing increasing winds, cold temperatures, and a significant snow fall we have cancelled our Annual Open House on Saturday January 23. We plan to be open on Sunday January 24 after we dig out. Call us if you plan to make the trip on Sunday to be sure all is clear (410-610-6697).

Because of the storm, we have extended our Open House to include next Saturday and Sunday (January 30 and 31, 9:30 am – 4:30 pm). We hope that everyone stays safe and warm the next few days and we look forward to seeing you on Sunday the 24th if you can safely travel or definitely next Saturday the 30th or Sunday the 31st.

Regards,
Bill, Lynn, Zane, Spice, and Leo


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 23, 2016)

Last year, they didn't cancel but the weather was horrible too.
It snowed all night the day before the trip, and I remember leaving my building early in the morning. Snow everywhere outside!
At least it was clear while on the road.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2016)




----------

